# American Sniper (The Movie) gdg



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

http://collider.com/american-sniper-trailer-bradley-cooper/

I'm stoked about this. Bradley Cooper plays Chris Kyle.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Screw that..... I almost lost it watching 20 seconds of the damn trailer.....looks just like Fallujah.....

This isn't just a movie, it's someone's life. It's a lot of our lives.
Women and kids *were* killed in Iraq
and it wasn't easy or something that should be broadcasted by Hollywood.

War is hell....and only the dead see the end of it... I don't see how people can watch films like this.

I sure can't....


----------



## ShadowMagic (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks very interesting


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrong posting site..come over to POTUS.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Dustin D said:


> Screw that..... I almost lost it watching 20 seconds of the damn trailer.....looks just like Fallujah.....
> 
> This isn't just a movie, it's someone's life. It's a lot of our lives.
> Women and kids *were* killed in Iraq
> ...


Dustin.....first, I want to thank you for your service! My very best friend of over 30 years is an ex Marine officer from Viet Nam, he was wounded on a combat patrol. His injuries were severe enough that he eventually lost his commission. He is one of the finest people I have ever known. Like you, he does not watch war movies on TV or at the movies. I guess once you have been in combat, the Hollywood versions just bring it all back.

Nothing wrong with that, and honestly in the last 20 years, Hollywood has lost its ability to be creative. All movies now have a political motive to them......

God Bless


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

swliszka said:


> Wrong posting site..come over to POTUS.


This isn't politics.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

The book was great, I cant wait for the movie. I know for many it may be had to watch and perhaps they should not watch it. It is historically accurate and you cant change history. WWII saw 100,000's (maybe millions) of civilians killed and yet there are many good movies about the war. History is history, like it or not


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

I loved the book. Chris's story is told without the romanticism of some novelist. He tells the good (what little there was) and doesn't sugarcoat the bad. Since Clint Eastwood favors realism over theatrics as a director, I am hoping the movie is true to the book. If so, the realism is something that the movie-going public needs to see. War is not all clever lines and big explosions. I liked how a similar story,_Lone Survivor_, was told on screen. It omitted parts of the book that I would have liked to see included, but it stayed very true to the content and the themes. Hopefully _American Sniper_​ does the same.


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

Hesitant to see it myself. Having deployed to both Iraq and Afghanistan on three occasions, as most here can probably imagine, war is not what is usually portrayed on the big screen.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

I loved the book... getting blindsided by a man he was helping was not the way he should have died. I do hope the movie is good so more can understand how many lives he saved.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

.44 magnum said:


> I loved the book... getting blindsided by a man he was helping was not the way he should have died. I do hope the movie is good so more can understand how many lives he saved.



magnum....so now you ruined the ending for us!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

From what I've seen on Facebook, everyone who's seen the movie thinks it is terrific. Even some people who I see mostly taking liberal positions on other stuff appreciate the tremendous toll taken on Kyle's life. A lot of respect being shown for the way director, Eastwood, and star, Cooper, handled the story. Newsfeeds seem to be saying that the movie broke all kinds of box office records.

There is also another sniper who wrote an autobiography, and was interviewed on Fox
http://www.breitbart.com/video/2015...sniper-the-reaper-hits-back-at-michael-moore/


----------



## jhnnythndr (Aug 11, 2011)

Pretty surprised by the reaper book. Not so much a batt boy thing to do- write a memoir- It is and always has been a point of pride that no one knows the score. I may read it anyway though.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Your a little light on your numbers there during WWII. There were roughly 6-7 MILLION Jewish people killed alone. I do agree with your last line however, history is history, hopefully major lessons were learned. 



badbullgator said:


> The book was great, I cant wait for the movie. I know for many it may be had to watch and perhaps they should not watch it. It is historically accurate and you cant change history. WWII saw 100,000's (maybe millions) of civilians killed and yet there are many good movies about the war. History is history, like it or not


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

We saw it over the weekend. It is well made, directed, acted and scripted. War is not glamorous, glorious or fun. That pretty much sums it up. Thanks to all our servicemen and women who have served our country. We, as a society, can never do enough to show our appreciation to them.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Watched it Friday night. Superb movie. You'll never have a movie theater that quiet when a movie is over with.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Watched it Friday night. Superb movie. You'll never have a movie theater that quiet when a movie is over with.


I agree with your last sentence, except for one point. It was eerily silent until the round of applause by everyone took place!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

That's what I told my wife when it was over.... it was silent! Great movie


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

I don't know Jacob, that's what everyone said after Lone Survivor came out. I thought it was pretty quiet at the end of Unbroken. And to think The Bird wasn't brought to trial for the war crimes he committed.



Jacob Hawkes said:


> Watched it Friday night. Superb movie. You'll never have a movie theater that quiet when a movie is over with.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Wade said:


> I don't know Jacob, that's what everyone said after Lone Survivor came out. I thought it was pretty quiet at the end of Unbroken. And to think The Bird wasn't brought to trial for the war crimes he committed.


I remember it being very quiet after watch the Deer Hunter and it was a full house...its those kinds of movie that leave you with so many different emotions that you are almost numb..you enjoyed it but you're not sure if you want to cry or punch someone in the face...It does make you want to go home and hug either your better half, your child or your dog, and not necessarily in that order


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Bet every kid walking into the Navy recruiters office is asking to be a Seal Sniper.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

We went to see this movie yesterday during the AFC playoffs. We did this to avoid some of the crowd. Luckily, I checked on line and saw that you had to purchase tickets with assigned seating, when we got to the movie is was sold out, we did have good seats, but I cannot recall when I went to a sold out movie on a Sunday afternoon. 

The movie was great; Clint Eastwood did a stellar job of showing what this war was like for the guys fighting the war and their families. It was not a dark movie, it told a story that needed to be told. Our warriors, volunteers all, fight these wars willingly, as it is their duty. They give all and pay a heavy price for what they must do. Their families, including wives and kids all pay a heavy price. This is all captured in the movie as is the true heroism of those that fight. 

At the end of the movie, I was moved, not a dry eye in the house, not a sound as this mass of people exited the movie.....was a surreal experience! Americans still have the hearts of Americans..


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

swampcollielover said:


> Dustin.....first, I want to thank you for your service! My very best friend of over 30 years is an ex Marine officer from Viet Nam, he was wounded on a combat patrol. His injuries were severe enough that he eventually lost his commission. He is one of the finest people I have ever known. Like you, he does not watch war movies on TV or at the movies. I guess once you have been in combat, the Hollywood versions just bring it all back.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, and honestly in the last 20 years, Hollywood has lost its ability to be creative. All movies now have a political motive to them......
> 
> God Bless


Your first sentence brought back memories from 50 yr ago. Although I was in Navy, my CO was a Marine LtCol. One day I made the mistake of referring to someone as an EX-Marine. He let me know in no uncertain terms that there are NO ex Marines. Former Marines, but once a Marine always a Marine.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Thomas D said:


> Your first sentence brought back memories from 50 yr ago. Although I was in Navy, my CO was a Marine LtCol. One day I made the mistake of referring to someone as an EX-Marine. He let me know in no uncertain terms that there are NO ex Marines. Former Marines, but once a Marine always a Marine.


My father tells me that there are active duty Marines and non-active duty Marines. None of this ex-Marine, former Marine, or anything else.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Just drove 35 miles home from the theatre. My wife cried 1/2 the way and I was not able to console or talk much. Too many thoughts about those who have served swept through my mind. Mentioned previously were several movies that gave me a similar reaction. Only thing experience to bring out deep thoughts were the time we spent at Gettysburg. Certainly a time for moral thought.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

Being that I just got back from my second tour I will wait to see this movie. But I do want to go that is for sure.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Wade said:


> Your a little light on your numbers there during WWII. There were roughly 6-7 MILLION Jewish people killed alone. I do agree with your last line however, history is history, hopefully major lessons were learned.


True, however, I was considering those killed as collateral damage in combat actions and not the concentration camps. Of course the numbers killed in Hiroshima would be higher than my estimate too. The point is still the same


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Thomas D said:


> Your first sentence brought back memories from 50 yr ago. Although I was in Navy, my CO was a Marine LtCol. One day I made the mistake of referring to someone as an EX-Marine. He let me know in no uncertain terms that there are NO ex Marines. Former Marines, but once a Marine always a Marine.


Yep....Always Faithful!


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

huntinlabs said:


> Being that I just got back from my second tour I will wait to see this movie. But I do want to go that is for sure.


Huntinlabs....thanks to you and your family for your Service....

God Bless you and keep you!


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Dustin D said:


> Screw that..... I almost lost it watching 20 seconds of the damn trailer.....looks just like Fallujah.....
> 
> This isn't just a movie, it's someone's life. It's a lot of our lives.
> Women and kids *were* killed in Iraq
> ...


Glad you made it back. I've got a friend who saw heavy combat in Vietnam. So much so that in the middle of a firefight a Sargeant slid up to him and told him he was in charge. He asked where the LT and Capt where and he was told they were dead. He was a forward observer for artillery so he was an officer and since he was the hightest rank present he was put in charge of a infantry company in the middle of a firefight. He never really talks about it, but on occasion he does. In the past couple of years he's more open about his service. He now has 6 kids and several grandkids and loves them all. So, it gets better and I hope the same for you. As for not watching films like that? You've earned the right not to.

Joe


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

Been home for over 10 years now and can still smell of Bagdad daily. Sounds weird to some im sure but it is what it is. Can't wait to see the story of this gaurdian angle to so many soldiers that are alive today because of him and other snipers like him. Taking my oldest son and nephew to see it in 30mins.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Jerry S. said:


> I agree with your last sentence, except for one point. It was eerily silent until the round of applause by everyone took place!


I didn't even speak until I got outside the building and walking to the parking lot. I didn't want to. I vaguely listened to my dad & a guy we have worked with several times. I donno, I felt no need to talk. I wasn't really even listening to them.



Eric Fryer said:


> That's what I told my wife when it was over.... it was silent! Great movie


Yes sir. Completely agree.



Wade said:


> I don't know Jacob, that's what everyone said after Lone Survivor came out. I thought it was pretty quiet at the end of Unbroken. And to think The Bird wasn't brought to trial for the war crimes he committed.


Just go check it out, Mr. Wade. I want to go see it again sometime this week.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been a U.S.History teacher for 30yrs. I've live thru Vietnam, the Persian Gulf war, 911, and have been moved by experiencing an unbelievable feeling of patriatism while viewing "Lone Survivor". After sitting thru "American Sniper" I finally get it. Like Jacob, I was speechless. 

Sitting in the theatre before the movie, I just happened to notice 5 or 6 older gentlemen wearing their Naval veteran caps. The men were escorting their wives in arm. All looked old and worn. While exiting, I noticed the same men walking out of the theatre. All were walking with their chests out and heads held high with pride. I was unbelievably touched. I salute all of the brave Americans that have served.

I've never been more proud to be an American.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I saw it last night. It is both powerful and profound, and brilliantly done. Just an outstanding movie...I highly recommend it.

On a Monday night in my small town, the theater was packed full when it would normally have about six people in it, and at the end of the film, the entire audience just sat in total silence as the credits rolled.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

All your comments are so heartfelt and inspiring, I must see this movie.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Here's a quote (not verbatim): There's three kinds of people - sheep, wolves & watch dogs. We don't raise any sheep around here and if you become a wolf I'll come down on you like........

So I take it as a watch dog was the only available option. Movie well done. Tell's a story very powerfully


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

"God and Country might get us to a fight but make no mistake once the shooting and dying starts we do what we need to do and do it for each other" MSG Charlie Barksdale, Special Forces NCO and multiple tour Vietnam Veteran


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

and that's a fact


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

We also do it not only for the country behind us but for the man next to us. It is like I told my small team last time (11 men fromm different bases) "yall do not fear of dying here. For the ones that die in war have a special place in heaven. Look to the man standing next to you. I want you to look in his eyes as I am looking in yours. Know that he will die for you and he will know you will for him. If we all believe this then we will all have a calm head if things go bad. Try not to panic the minute you panic the minute you lose Co troll over your actions. As long as we all trust each other with out lives we will all go home to our families." I would say this every time we had to go outside the wire for work. I cam home with all 11 of them and we are all still in contact with each other.

I will probably go see this movie next weekend. I have been trying to build up to it and I think it is about time.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I didn't even speak until I got outside the building and walking to the parking lot. I didn't want to. I vaguely listened to my dad & a guy we have worked with several times. I donno, I felt no need to talk. I wasn't really even listening to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK Jacob, I went to the movie this past week and here are my rankings.

Unbroken
Lone Survivor
American Sniper

The stories of the first two IMO were much more gripping. 3 guys start off in a raft in the ocean after their plane crashes while on their own search mission. 2 of these officers end up spending 47 days in the raft only to be picked up by a Japanese ship. Then they spend the next 2 years getting punished by the ruthless "Bird" who ran the 2 different camps he went to.

Lone Survivor was similar in that what the Seals went thru to survive which in the end as you know only one did come home was remarkable. 

Now, I certainly do NOT want to downplay what happened in the American Sniper story I just don't think it was on the same scale.

I saw Selma last night and will say this, it was pretty silent at the end. What's interesting about Selma is the correlation there between Selma & Ferguson and the fact that what that march was about is exactly what the African-American people in Ferguson were complaining about. MLK was fighting for the right for his people to have access to vote so that they could empower their community when it came to the justice system. MLK is most likely looking down on Ferguson shaking his head in disbelieve. The African American people of Ferguson are the majority yet they complain about a white sheriff and a white DA yet very few use the right which MLK and many other African American gave their lives fighting for.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I don't think American Sniper was supposed to be an action adventure. To me, it conveyed a soldier having to make some very difficult decisions and the toll the war took on him and his family.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Sharon Potter said:


> I don't think American Sniper was supposed to be an action adventure. To me, it conveyed a soldier having to make some very difficult decisions and the toll the war took on him and his family.


Sharon, did I miss something? Who said anything about an action movie?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Sorry...maybe I should rephrase that. It wasn't about battle and hardships as much as about the emotional toll and tough decisions.


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Chris Kyle is an american hero:snipersmile:


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Absolutely!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Sharon Potter said:


> Sorry...maybe I should rephrase that. It wasn't about battle and hardships as much as about the emotional toll and tough decisions.


They both had emotional toll and tough decisions. The difference in the struggles between Louis Zamperini and Chris Kyle is the fact that one soldier had a choice and the other did not.


----------



## DOHawk (Dec 30, 2014)

It was a very powerful movie for me. The video of the funeral procession and pictures from the funeral had a profound effect on me. I had to gather myself for several minutes in my truck before I could drive home. A movie that I wouldn't think twice about watching again Very moving.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 9, 2012)

I wasn't in the service but my brother did two tours in Vietnam and by the way he liked the book. The movie was very educational for me. I think more movies like this should be made and show the blood and guts of the wars. Why should we be insulated from the horrors that our soldiers are faced with? Maybe we would think a little more, when we say they ought to this or ought to that. God bless our soldiers for keeping us free and safe. Oh, and by the way, why doesn't our country fight to win rather than prolong those things?


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

DOHawk said:


> It was a very powerful movie for me. The video of the funeral procession and pictures from the funeral had a profound effect on me. I had to gather myself for several minutes in my truck before I could drive home. A movie that I wouldn't think twice about watching again Very moving.


I saw it for the 2nd time Friday. It was worth going. Harry


----------



## Old Ireland (Jan 11, 2015)

My wife and I saw the movie last night. All I can say is we were completely humbled. If you don't respect that level of service well...you are lost. I have never been in a movie where people were completely quiet and respectful all the way through the credits. Leaving was like we were at a wake. God bless America.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

> Worldwide, "American Sniper" has earned $500.1 million, making it the most successful war film ever released.


The film came out on Dec. 23, 2014.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Gerry Clinchy said:


> The film came out on Dec. 23, 2014.


I read the book - will not see the movie! War & those in charge are worthy of a discussion.


----------



## mikec (Mar 12, 2015)

It was a good movie, however pretty fast paced.


----------



## Duckman49 (May 2, 2012)

I need to get a day off soon to go see this movie


----------

